# Almost ready for the Nikon D80



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Been looking at the the Canon Rebel XTi and the Nikon D80 and I believe the D80 is winning.

I think I'm gonna get the body + kit lens to start, then maybe someday I will be able to find the 18-200 VR.

I've talked to lots of folks, read lots of reviews and its currently 50.1% for the Nikon, 49.9% for the Canon. They are both excellent cameras but I think the Nikon feels a bit better in my hands. Its that close!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> Been looking at the the Canon Rebel XTi and the Nikon D80 and I believe the D80 is winning.
> 
> I think I'm gonna get the body + kit lens to start, then maybe someday I will be able to find the 18-200 VR.
> 
> I've talked to lots of folks, read lots of reviews and its currently 50.1% for the Nikon, 49.9% for the Canon. They are both excellent cameras but I think the Nikon feels a bit better in my hands. Its that close!


I felt the same way (feels better in hand) when deciding on the Rebel XT or D70s. Both are good cameras...you might want to compare lens prices of each respective brand, that is, if you plan to use their manufactured lenses. You'll inevitably want more lenses. I'm currently bidding on a 85mm f/1.4 AF-D lens.:eeps:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> Been looking at the the Canon Rebel XTi and the Nikon D80 and I believe the D80 is winning.
> 
> I think I'm gonna get the body + kit lens to start, then maybe someday I will be able to find the 18-200 VR.
> 
> I've talked to lots of folks, read lots of reviews and its currently 50.1% for the Nikon, 49.9% for the Canon. They are both excellent cameras but I think the Nikon feels a bit better in my hands. Its that close!


You wouldn't go wrong with either camera. I've been a Canon user for over 30 years and enjoy their system and I'm sure had I started with Nikon I'd feel similarly. One item I do appreciate by Canon is being able to buy a full frame digital sensor so there isn't a crop factor - but the Rebel isn't gonna offer that anytime soon.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> You'll inevitably want more lenses. I'm currently bidding on a 85mm f/1.4 AF-D lens.:eeps:


I have one and it's an incredible lens.

FWIW:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> I have one and it's an incredible lens.
> 
> FWIW:


I'm stuck between deciding on the 1.4 or 1.8, but the cost for an extra 2/3 stop...worth it? Dunno...I'll be using it primarily for indoor sports, wrestling, girls volleyball, etc.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> I'm stuck between deciding on the 1.4 or 1.8, but the cost for an extra 2/3 stop...worth it? Dunno...I'll be using it primarily for indoor sports, wrestling, girls volleyball, etc.


In the grand Bimmerfest tradition of thread hijacks...

I haven't used a 1.8, but from all accounts the 1.4 is in another league optically from the 1.8. It is without a doubt the sharpest lens I have, and the color saturation is spectacular. Is 85mm a long enough lens for your needs? You might also consider the 105 f2 DC or the 135 f2 DC.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> In the grand Bimmerfest tradition of thread hijacks...
> 
> I haven't used a 1.8, but from all accounts the 1.4 is in another league optically from the 1.8. It is without a doubt the sharpest lens I have, and the color saturation is spectacular. Is 85mm a long enough lens for your needs? You might also consider the 105 f2 DC or the 135 f2 DC.


I like the thought of a 135 f/2 but the tradional 85mm portrait lens is at the top of my priority list for must haves. I can probably use this lens in more situations than not, such as wedding, Baseball team pictures, etc. The 85 will suffice granted I have permission to be court side of the indoor sports event that I shoot(which is always the first thing I do before shooting an event...get permission!). Here is an example of an 85mm at a girls volleyball tourney (John shot at f2, 1/500 ISO 1600) Of course, he had the luck of a WELL lit gym, as this was a tournament. I only wish all gyms were this well lit!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

While 85mm is the traditional focal length for a portrait lens, how well does it perform for that purpose on our 1.5x focal length multiplying Nikons in that capacity? Or do you just want the lens for more sports photos? I wasn't sure if you were branching out into other aspects of the photography business.


----------

